# FS: 18x8 Bright Silver BBS CO with Michelin Pilot Sport 4S (Brooklyn, NY)



## IgoByte (Dec 5, 2003)

Selling the summer setup off my Mark 7 GTI. Same as with my winters, the wheels are dirty but in excellent condition, save for one scratch on one of the wheels which I managed to rash while reversing onto an uneven curb. Tires are excellent with plenty life left. Originally purchased March 27, 2019 from TireRack.

Asking $1,350 firm. I can deliver locally, but pickup is preferred.


----------



## IgoByte (Dec 5, 2003)

Best pic I could find right now, sorry. If you need specifics let me know.


----------



## IgoByte (Dec 5, 2003)

Bump


----------



## kevin zhao (May 7, 2021)

IgoByte said:


> View attachment 84409
> 
> 
> Best pic I could find right now, sorry. If you need specifics let me know.


Are you selling with tires? Are you willing to ship with my own cost, I am located in LA.


----------



## IgoByte (Dec 5, 2003)

kevin zhao said:


> Are you selling with tires? Are you willing to ship with my own cost, I am located in LA.


Yes, wheels and tires and I can ship as long as you cover it.


----------



## IgoByte (Dec 5, 2003)

Up


----------



## Boosti__n (Jun 7, 2020)

I can pick these up tomorrow for 950 cash.


----------



## SevenFiveGTI (Apr 12, 2021)

IgoByte said:


> Selling the summer setup off my Mark 7 GTI. Same as with my winters, the wheels are dirty but in excellent condition, save for one scratch on one of the wheels which I managed to rash while reversing onto an uneven curb. Tires are excellent with plenty life left. Originally purchased March 27, 2019 from TireRack.
> 
> Asking $1,350 firm. I can deliver locally, but pickup is preferred.


Still available?


----------



## IgoByte (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey folks. These are still available. I forgot all about this thread and the rims since I've been busy with work.


----------



## SevenFiveGTI (Apr 12, 2021)

IgoByte said:


> Hey folks. These are still available. I forgot all about this thread and the rims since I've been busy with work.


What's the best price you can do, I can pick up today


----------



## IgoByte (Dec 5, 2003)

SevenFiveGTI said:


> What's the best price you can do, I can pick up today


YHPM


----------



## IgoByte (Dec 5, 2003)

^


----------



## IgoByte (Dec 5, 2003)

^


----------



## IgoByte (Dec 5, 2003)

Back on top for the nicer weather. Stunning set of wheels with great tires, selling because I no longer own the car.


----------



## IgoByte (Dec 5, 2003)

^^^


----------



## JohnBobPete (5 mo ago)

If these were in Los Angeles I'd buy them.


----------



## DieselDriven (Mar 19, 2012)

IgoByte said:


> ^^^


These still available?


----------



## IgoByte (Dec 5, 2003)

Hi, yes, they are, but I kinda forgot about them. Let's get these sold and on a clean car.


----------

